# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تصمیم گرفتم ترمیم کنم ، اشتباهه؟

## beauty

بچه ها با یه اقایی صحبت کردم مبنی بر اینکه معدلمو ترمیم کنم یا نه
اون اقا هم منو ترغیب کرد که میتونی راحت ترمیم کنی (البته نمیدونم ترمیم در خرداد 98 برای نظام قدیم رشته ریاضی هست یا نه؟)
به هر حال کاملا سردرگم شدم ، این رو هم میدونم تاثیر مثبته
ولی چون سال اخرمه باید تمام زورمو بزنم
معدل دیپلم ریاضیم هم 11.70

----------


## sina_hp

*معدل در سال 99 هم مثبته*

----------


## beauty

> *معدل در سال 99 هم مثبته*


شاید اگه ترمیم کنم معدلم بشه 16
اونوقت شاید با اینکه تاثیر مثبته ولی بهم کمک کنه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط beauty


شاید اگه ترمیم کنم معدلم بشه 16
اونوقت شاید با اینکه تاثیر مثبته ولی بهم کمک کنه


موضوع اينه که تاثیر مثبت هیچ کمکی بهت نمی کنه*

----------


## beauty

> *
> 
> موضوع اينه که تاثیر مثبت هیچ کمکی بهت نمی کنه*


یادمه باهاتون صحبت کردم و خودتون گفتید که میخواید ترمیم کنید ، فک کنم معدلتون 19 یا 18 بود

----------


## Elahe_

تاثير مثبت هيج كمكي نميكنه 
بري كارنامه ربته هاي زير مثلا ٣ هزارو نگاه كني ٩٩درصدشون زده فاقد تاثير مثبت معدل يعني كمكي بهشون نكرده حتي معدل ٢٠

----------


## Fawzi

نهههههههه
ترمیم چیه  :Yahoo (4): 
بشین برا کنکورت بخون
حوصله دارید خدایی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## beauty

> تاثير مثبت هيج كمكي نميكنه 
> بري كارنامه ربته هاي زير مثلا ٣ هزارو نگاه كني ٩٩درصدشون زده فاقد تاثير مثبت معدل يعني كمكي بهشون نكرده حتي معدل ٢٠


شما اینو یه فرصت نمیدونید؟
ولی شاید حق با شما باشه

----------


## beauty

> نهههههههه
> ترمیم چیه 
> بشین برا کنکورت بخون
> حوصله دارید خدایی؟


حوصله که چه عرض کنم ولی فکر میکنم بیشتر شبیه یه فرصته تا یه برنامه مزاحم چون فکر میکنم شاید تاثیر داشته باشه تو کنکور ریاضی

----------


## Fawzi

> حوصله که چه عرض کنم ولی فکر میکنم بیشتر شبیه یه فرصته تا یه برنامه مزاحم چون فکر میکنم شاید تاثیر داشته باشه تو کنکور ریاضی



فرصت کجا بود حاجی  :Yahoo (4): 
معدل هیچ تاثیری نداره ..چون مثبته ..20هم باشی ..فایده نداره
کنکور ریاضی فقط همت تلاش و تست زدنتو میطلبه و دیگر هیچ  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## phzed

وقتی تاثیر مثبت هست رسما هیچ تاثیری نداره حالا شما اصلا برو ترمیم کن و 20 بگیر خیالت رحته راحت برو واسه کنکور بخون که غیر این وقت تلف کردنه

----------


## beauty

> فرصت کجا بود حاجی 
> معدل هیچ تاثیری نداره ..چون مثبته ..20هم باشی ..فایده نداره
> کنکور ریاضی فقط همت تلاش و تست زدنتو میطلبه و دیگر هیچ


خب پس هیچی
چیزی راجع به اون 15 درصد رشته دارین؟
یعنی مهندسی های سراسری با کنکوره؟

----------


## Shah1n

منم کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیمم معدلمم 18/5 بود سال اول که کنکور دادم زده بود فاقد تاثیر مثبت این بار هم همونه
 بشین درستو بخون

----------


## Shah1n

> خب پس هیچی
> چیزی راجع به اون 15 درصد رشته دارین؟
> یعنی مهندسی های سراسری با کنکوره؟


نمیدونم خانومی یا آقا هرچند حدس میزنم خانوم باشی
 اگه میخوای در آینده شغل داشته باشی مهندسی نرو من رفتم از نزدیک دیدم بعدش برگشتم
هم سخته هم آینده شغلی نداره
شاید رسیدن بهش آسون باشه اما فارغ التحصیلیش نه

----------


## Fawzi

> خب پس هیچی
> چیزی راجع به اون 15 درصد رشته دارین؟
> یعنی مهندسی های سراسری با کنکوره؟


15درصد خبر ندارم .
صد درصد ک مهندسیا با کنکورن!
احتمالا رشته های زاقارت بدون ازمونه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط beauty


یادمه باهاتون صحبت کردم و خودتون گفتید که میخواید ترمیم کنید ، فک کنم معدلتون 19 یا 18 بود


یادم نیست عزيز ولی ترمیم معدل در حال حاضر یعنی وقت مفید خود را هدر دادن وقتی که می تونست پای خوندن دروس برای کنکور به صورت تستی و مفهومی سپری بشه در رابطه با کنکور 99 هم به نظر من 90 درصد این احتمال وجود داره که تاثیر معدل مثبت باشه حال خود دانی*

----------


## Sam7_TA

اگه می خوای دانشگاه ازاد و یا رشته های خیلی کم طرفدار بری خب بشین ترمیم کن :/ 
ولی اگه می خوای یک رشته ی خوب و یک دانشگاه دولتی خوب بری... بشین برا کنکور بخون 
تاثیرش مثبته... اگر هم سال ۹۹تاثیرش مثلا قطعی بشه مثل قبلا، خیلی اعتراض می شه و دوباره تاثیر مثبت می شه... پس نگران نباش...
بشین برا کنکوربخون... چون حتی معدل ۲۰هم در رتبه های پایین، فاقد تاثیر بوده! یعنی هیچ بدرد نمی خورده :/ بهرحال میل خودته... موفق باشی...

----------

